# Do you have spotify or similar music-streaming service?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm addicted and my wife thinks I use way too much time on it...It's like a never ending source for everything! Unfortunately it makes me practice my guitar less, since it's so easy to hear great performers play anything you like...hey!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm too cheap to subscribe  I suppose I would, were it not for:

a) I have a lot of CDs and I like to actually have something physical for my money; and

b) The free services like You Tube and the other ones available through the public library make paying for a service redundant.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I use Apple Music. The App leaves a bit to be desired but the selection is great.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have Spotify... which is quite reasonably priced IMO. It allows me to explore a vast range of music I might not have otherwise been able to hear. I'm able to make playlists and put the playback on shuffle when I just want music in the background while working on something else. It also allows me to audit a good many recordings before investing in the actual physical CDs.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I used to have Rdio but it went belly up. I've been seeing what it's like to not have anything.

I'm intrigued by some Classical only options mentioned in this article.

http://www.sinfinimusic.com/uk/feat...treaming-services-for-classical-music-in-2015


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I really like Spotify. Its discography is always getting bigger. One thing that I've resorted to it for is to listen to complete operas. When I go on CD buying websites, I get such mixed reviews that it makes me end up not wanting to buy anything, but on Spotify I can listen to the whole thing just in case it would be a waste of my money. I also listen to piano albums there too. As for other things, YouTube is uploading music like crazy, so I wait around for stuff to pop up there.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

YouTube can have flaky audio, so for previewing and exploring Spotify is the way to go for me. Before Spotify I used a service called Rhapsody, but they just couldn't keep up with the diversity of Spotify's vast catalog.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I use You tube once awhile , others than that nothing


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I use Spotify occasionally to listen to something I might buy. Not enough to justify a subscription, so the free version is all I need.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

Same here, Free Spotify. That plus Youtube probably makes me buy a lot less CDs. Or maybe it makes me buy more....?!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

dogen said:


> Same here, Free Spotify. That plus Youtube probably makes me buy a lot less CDs. Or maybe it makes me buy more....?!


Yes - I tell my wife it makes me buy less but in reality I think it's probably a bit more.
Love Spotify - use it very regularly.
And now I've got a bluetooth dongle for my hi-fi I'm using it even more.
We got 2 years free premium on a recent iPhone upgrade. But I'd happily pay the £10 a month. It's a bargain really. It costs £1.20 to borrow a single CD from the library.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dogen said:


> Same here, Free Spotify. That plus Youtube probably makes me buy a lot less CDs. Or maybe it makes me buy more....?!


The latter :lol:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I have Apple Music, but I mainly use it to sample music and determine what I'd like to buy in CD format. If I really want a piece of music, I'll buy the CD since I typically only listen to lossless files.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I use Spotify, YouTube and Soundcloud. Mostly for exploring or background music when at work. 
No complaints about the sound quality most of the time.


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 9, 2016)

EricABQ said:


> I use Apple Music. The App leaves a bit to be desired but the selection is great.


Ditto. It's also a great way to sample before buying CDs.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

It is as StlukesguildOhio says for me, with the exception that I'm not paying for a subscription, we apparently received it with our Internet provider, and my parents paid for that, so I am lucky! For proper listening I use CDs though, played on a large sound system.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The poster samurai was big into Spotify. Used to post here a lot. One of my faves.

I don't use it.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I happily pay for Spotify 
Good sound quality, massive library and allows me to explore different versions of works and generally explore.
Still end up buying CD's though.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Spotify is also good for checking out composers you have not heard. The related artist is also good.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> It costs £1.20 to borrow a single CD from the library.


I"ve never heard of having to pay money to borrow music from a library. Is that library a for-profit business?


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, I have Spotify Premium, mainly for rock and jazz. Although I may stop paying for it next month, seeing as I'm listening mostly to classical right now.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I use Spotify to search for music and sample specific versions of songs/pieces I which to buy. For that is a very useful 'service' (I don't have to pay to do any of that, thankfully), but I guess I'm old-fashioned, and I like to _own_ my music library. Having it all dependent on another (monthly?) payment would freak me out.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'm considering trying a streaming service after resisting for so long. Limited storage space and the ability to sample albums in greater depth should save me money in the long term. 

I'm erring towards Apple Music as I use apple devices and I have a dock for my phone and iPod on my main HiFi. The 3 month free trial is also very appealing. I was curious about Spotify but Apple seems more straight forward and I have been told that the sound quality is better.

I would prefer lossless streaming but the price tag is difficult to justify at present. Perhaps if I find myself using it enough I may change my mind but for now it would mainly be for auditioning.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Harmonie said:


> I use Spotify to search for music and sample specific versions of songs/pieces I which to buy. For that is a very useful 'service' (I don't have to pay to do any of that, thankfully), but I guess I'm old-fashioned, and I like to _own_ my music library. *Having it all dependent on another (monthly?) payment would freak me out.*


^
Same here, only free version and for the general research. And the idea... to depend on it for music would be certainly scary and unsatisfying for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Put me down as one of the dinosaurs who wants to physically own the music (as CD's). I only use YouTube to sample composers who are new to me.


----------

